# I have two old small bicycle or tricycle seats for sale



## Larmo63 (Apr 11, 2011)

I have two of these for sale, both slightly different, one is greenish and one is brown, they have seatposts and are in wonderful original condition.


----------



## dxmadman (Apr 11, 2011)

What do ya want for them,pm me a price and some more pics,need one for my daughters bike,THANKS!


----------



## rustyrelicks (Apr 14, 2011)

I could use one ... pm me with price and pics. Thanks rr


----------

